# Elements of...Wild Spellcraft?



## Glacialis (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm looking to import the material from Wild Spellcraft into EoM. I haven't gotten very far, but I'm posting here to see if anyone else has considered the same thing.

Though I do have one pretty important question to answer. For "pure wild magic", what sort of element would that be? Force, maybe with some Chaos, but that implies alignment when the concept of wild magic isn't necessarily aligned. Haven't progressed too far on this one, and I'm hesitant to think this but it looks like a fifth unifying element might solve this neatly.

On a slight tangent, with regards to some of the higher level entropy effects presented in Wild Spellcraft, what existing elements could create them? A mixture of Time and Void, maybe tossing in Force?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 20, 2004)

Don't you doubt that I want to bring back some wild magic goodness in Lyceian Arcana.  I've been pondering a couple of different ways to work it, but if you have any other ideas, I'll gladly work them in.

1. Random Spell feat.  This lets you cast a spell and get a random element.  Useful when your own personal spell lists aren't effective against your foes.

2. Optional rules for skill checks to cast spells.  Most people will max out their 'spellcasting' skill, but some won't, and so you'll have a chance of spells going awry.

I hadn't thought of updating the actual spells from the book, though.  Time and Void sound good for entropy, though.  I suppose you could create a new element, like Randomness, but I'm not sure what it would do.


----------



## Glacialis (Jun 22, 2004)

"You could create ... Randomness ... but I'm not sure what it would do."

Heehee .

I'll toss ideas onto this thread. My DM and I are dissecting EoM at this point, and we're going to tinker. Yay gnome-like tendancies!


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jul 2, 2004)

*Wild Magics*

I use a wild magic system I picked up on Sean Reynolds site.

 The basic concept is you get 'wild' points you can spend to create a different effect in the spell. The base effect is to modify your caster level. Greater surges do all sorts of wonderous things.

 It can be converted fairly easily by a wild surge modifying the total MP of a cast spell, then the mage could shape it with the [hopefully] higher MP total.

  fx, You burn a wild point to create a surge, your surge result ends up being a +6, so you have 6 'free' mana points to spend on the spell. You can't add any lists but you can use enhancements from the ones already in use.

  fx, you burn a wild point and roll bad, resulting in -4, so the spell gets reduced by 4 MP, possibly fizzling or falling short.

 Greater surges would remain the same, after altering the table to fit the EoM system. On a greater surge you roll on the table to see what wonderous effect comes into play.

 Its one of the best, and easiest, wild magic systems I have seen.

JMHO


----------



## Glacialis (Jul 4, 2004)

PS, have you read Wild Spellcraft? If you have, I'd love to hear any ideas on how to convert things from it. If not, get it! =)


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jul 8, 2004)

*Wild Elements of Magic*

Okay Antra, you suckered me in... it helped that my current campaign in soon to go into Myth Drannor and starting to use TEOM... so the idea of wild majiked spells are of soon to be important due to the wild magic zones the party will need to contend with.

 I left the tables and whatnot alone, this way you can use whichever table you like to go with a mishap. The attached file is my first draft and covers the spells shown in WildSpellcraft. I may have made a few mistakes as I shifted gears half-way through and redid the action lists after finishing most of the spell conversions.. I think I caught all those.

 I would love to have some feedback.. I have some time to work out the details as my once a month session wont hit Myth Drannor proper until August.. this next session we convert to TEOM 

BTW, RangerWickett, did I thank you recently for doing such a good job?


----------

